# Chandeleur Islands



## MikeHoncho (Jul 24, 2017)

Had a couple guys back out on a trip and need to fill the spots. Trip departs Sept. 8(Sunday) at midnight. Fish all day Monday and Tuesday, return home Tuesday night and sleep on the boat, head home Wednesday. Fishing on the Compass Rose. Trip is $675.


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Sending you a pm.


----------

